# amigurumi anyone?



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

I have crocheted just about everything else  and am considering starting on amigurumi with the idea of selling most of it. 
What is the market like and are there any issues with selling items made from patterns? I would have to start with patterns as I don't have any experience with this.
If you do sell what are your outlets? Word of mouth, farmers market, online sales?


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

To address a small portion of your question, with free patterns, there shouldn't be a problem with selling, but don't take my word alone for it. Since I hadn't heard the term before, Google* images* helped out. Here's a link for anyone else that might not know either. Good luck in your quest.

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&hl=en&source=hp&q=amigurumi+instructions+for+beginners&gbv=2&oq=amigurumi+IN&gs_l=img.3.2.0i24l9.87165.87505.2.100371.2.2.0.0.0.0.204.385.0j1j1.2.0...0.0...1ac.1.kWobOX_LOrA[/ame]

p.s. I've seen similar things at craft shows, apparently they have their place.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Hi! I specialize in the amigurumi and consider myself to primarily be an amiguramist. There is a very good market out there, if you can tap into it, because it's not very common. Many items will have several pieces that have to be stitched together, making amigurumi a bit more time-consuming and sometimes complex than other small thread-art forms. The real key to doing well with it is to produce quality. People will pay for quality items. Watch your market, what you personally think will sell may not always be what the customer base actually wants. I have 2 really popular pieces... well, actually many, but 2 I can't figure out the attraction, but they sell like crazy, so I always make them!

When selecting patterns, don't always look for individual pieces so much as designers that you like. Look for releases at the bottom of patterns (e.g. "Items made from this pattern can be sold.") and make sure if you print off that pattern, to include that line. There are several designers that offer free patterns who don't mind a bit if you sell items made from it. In truth, a lot of designers like it, because that's more publicity for them too! Usually you just have to make sure folk know that pattern was designed by ____.

I do a lot of local selling: craft fairs, farmer's markets, animal swaps, etc. I tried online selling, but there are so many others online and no one doing this locally that I really just prefer to stay local.

Here's an example of a few of my pieces:


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Thanks for the great information! 
How do you figure out what designs would be best in your area? 
I was thinking about this for the fall craft shows but maybe I need to think about the tourist traffic at the farmers market this summer?
Can you point me in the direction to find out more information online? Are there groups or pattern sites that I should check into?
Are there certain sizes that sell better than others? I was looking on etsy and noticed that some of them are very small and others are bigger.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

For local traffic wants, it tends to vary, and is usually seasonal. So around Easter, I sold a ton of Easter eggs and little rabbits. In the spring I see more flower sales than any other time of the year. Summer is a variety of items, but always slows down sales of all types. Fall sees an increase, I tend to start seeing holiday sales though. Coming up to the holiday I sell a lot of everything! People gearing up for the holidays. I made 2 different kinds of items, those that are safe for infants, and those recommended for ages 3 & up (has to do with the type of eyes used).

To figure out what will work in your area, the best way is to make one, offer it, and see how it goes! If it sells straight away, make several more. I've had some items that have sat around for a long time, but that is actually kind of rare. Amigurumi, by its very nature, tends to come out cute. If it doesn't sell after a long while, try adding something to go with it, then try again.

As for sizes, nearly everything I offer is smaller. I have a few pieces that will make a bigger item, but I look at it this way: bigger = more expense on me, more yarn, more stuffing. It means I will have to put a higher price tag on that item, and in this economy, not everyone will be willing to pay those higher prices. I'm aiming primarily for children, so I need to try and keep things reasonable as much as possible. Therefore I try to limit larger pieces to only those that are truly worth the extra cost.

Ravelry is probably the best resource for patterns I've ever seen! Put amigurumi in the pattern search and you'll get a ton of patterns! That's always a great place to start.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I had no idea what you were talking about. I have made fabric toys and knitted toys. Those look very sturdy. Oh, gosh! Now you've done it. I will have to learn how to do that.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Maura

You are not alone ........ I found out about them just recently and with a new granddaughter I am putting aside the sweater projects as the weather is changing and gearing up for amigurumi! I spend at least an hour looking at the listings on etsy.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Here is one definition. Many of them seem to have bigger heads and smaller bodies and limbs. A lot look like what I would consider "regular" crocheted animals and dolls.

Pronounce it..............well honestly I try to avoid pronouncing it as I have no idea :shrug:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amigurumi


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Pronounced: Ahhh-mee-goo-ruh-mee. Only say it faster.  It is basically a fancy way of saying "crocheted in a continuous spiral" and is Japanese in origin.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> also admitting my ignorance...
> 
> so, what precisely IS *amigurumi *and how do you actually PRONOUNCE it? :teehee:
> 
> ...


Think this Japanese word is structured like other words for art like origami, kirigami, kokigami. I wonder if the Japanese picked up crocheted animals that started as a handicraft for export in China. I have some amazing pieces from the 1970s in my Christmas ornament trunk. Will try to post pics when I pull it out of the attic this year.

The Japanese style is more towards the "little" for cuteness.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Yes, I've made some before too. It just means single crocheted in the round with no slip stitches to end the round. It's one continuous spiral.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I had wondered what the heck it meant, also. I saw a ton of patterns on Ravelry this weekend, but I had no idea what they were actually talking about.


----------

